# [WR] Graham Siggins - 53/57 MBLD single in 58:31.00



## cubeshepherd (Oct 14, 2019)

Just saw this on CubeComps, and huge congrats to @sigalig for that incredible result. Keep it up

https://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=4623&cat=19&rnd=1


----------



## hubingjushi (Oct 14, 2019)

seems 50 points is really a big barrier


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 14, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> @cubeshepherd It's a *53*/57, 49 points, beating his previous record by one point.


Oops, sorry mis-typed that. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 14, 2019)

I was at the comp where it happened, but I went up to my hotel room right after I finished my last MBLD Attempt. GJ @sigalig!


----------



## asacuber (Oct 14, 2019)

gj @sigalig!


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 14, 2019)

Wow, Graham is really going at it for this one! Nice job!


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 14, 2019)

Congrats to Graham!! We all know you're capable of pushing this even farther.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 16, 2019)

hubingjushi said:


> seems 50 points is really a big barrier



Tbh it's really not.... I'm just really bad at competing lately I guess. I think I've even been getting worse with competition nerves in the last few months because of added pressure due to being a world record holder lol. Like, I did 42/42 overall PB, a.k.a. former NAR, about a year ago, yet now I struggle to even get within 10 points of my PB in comps 
Something to work on, I guess


----------



## sigalig (Oct 17, 2019)

Also, just gonna quickly tag @Mike Hughey, since he's the first mod I can think of, and this post is in the wrong thread


----------



## pjk (Oct 17, 2019)

Congrats Graham!



sigalig said:


> Also, just gonna quickly tag @Mike Hughey, since he's the first mod I can think of, and this post is in the wrong thread


What is needed here?


----------



## sigalig (Oct 17, 2019)

pjk said:


> Congrats Graham!
> 
> 
> What is needed here?



Maybe I'm misunderstanding how these forums work, but a thread like this should be under the "WRs/CRs/NRs" section, right? And it's not


----------



## pjk (Oct 17, 2019)

sigalig said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding how these forums work, but a thread like this should be under the "WRs/CRs/NRs" section, right? And it's not


Ah, yes, that is in the video gallery. So if there isn't a video, we typically don't move the thread over. When there is a video available, we add it to the thread and move it to the Records Video gallery.


----------



## jo1215 (Oct 17, 2019)

pjk said:


> Ah, yes, that is in the video gallery. So if there isn't a video, we typically don't move the thread over. When there is a video available, we add it to the thread and move it to the Records Video gallery.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 18, 2019)

pjk said:


> Ah, yes, that is in the video gallery. So if there isn't a video, we typically don't move the thread over. When there is a video available, we add it to the thread and move it to the Records Video gallery.



Ah, yeah I didn't realize that. Well, as of the comment above, problem solved


----------

